
A consumer jet airplane that takes off like a helicopter - vinnyglennon
http://www.samadaerospace.com/starling-jet
======
gargravarr
> Refuel at fuel stations.

Can you imagine the gas station attendant's face when you pull up in this and
ask for fuel?

